# Blazers own Lakers at the Rose Garden



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

There are only a few things in life you can count on, right now one of them is that the Blazers will beat the Lakers in the Rose Garden! :smackalot:



> Here's a good example of why it pays to look deeper than the trinity of points, rebounds and assists in the box score.
> 
> Kobe Bryant had 32 points, eight boards and seven assists tonight against Portland. His counterpart, Brandon Roy had 32 points, five rebounds and six assists. Sounds like they played to a draw, right?
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's unreal.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> It's unreal.


Just be glad we didn't make another bet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

They play again next month @ Rose Garden, right? Let's make a bet for that one.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

..I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> :laugh:
> 
> They play again next month @ Rose Garden, right? Let's make a bet for that one.


Sounds good. Same as last time, k?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds good to me...

*Hopes he didn't just make a mistake*


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kobe finally figure a way to not lose in Portland,.don't play. 

Should be interesting without both Roy and Kobe. Wish we had a center!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

mgb said:


> Kobe finally figure a way to not lose in Portland,.don't play.



Good call... 

:smackalot:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Lakers finally figured out how to win in Portland too,,,same thing Kobe not playing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice avatar & sig.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Basel.

That's a low blow selecting that avatar, I wouldn't have mind a LA avatar to much fair is fair, but that is just insulting and after I took it easy on you.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You can change it to a Lakers avatar if you'd like. Either one works for me.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> You can change it to a Lakers avatar if you'd like. Either one works for me.


Thanks, I really do appreciate it!

Link for one?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

How's that Basel? Are do you want a more recent one?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That works. Magic is awesome. :cheers:


----------

